# KauKatze Introduction



## KauKatze (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello, I am KauKatze. I have never owned a cat before and I have had bad experiences with cats in the past. Despite the bad first impression of cats, my family and I have decided to get a cat. It was free from a woman on facebook. The cat his twelve weeks old and his name is Cow. 

The previous owner said she bought his vaccines (except rabies) from a website and gave them to the cat herself. There's no documentation of these vaccines.
I plan to take the cat to the vet in a couple of weeks and get it neutered soon.

I've only had Cow for a few hours and he is a very social and loving cat.

I've joined this forum in hope to gain some insight about how to take care of cats and cat behavior.

-KauKatze


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awww she is so cute! Welcome to the forum. The lady sounds so sketchy! Giving vaccine herself??? I've never heard that before...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm willing to wager that the lady lied. I would certainly get him vet checked and vaccinated properly. Maybe she just dewormed him?? Get a list of what she supposedly gave him so you can take it to the vet - the REAL vet. Congratulations on adopting Cow (are you going to keep that name???:cool)


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That's a very handsome kitten. Welcome to you and Cow.
Interesting name for a little multi-colored tabby boy, I like it though.

This is a great forum with a well-rounded membership of people who know about behavior, nutrition, medical issues, breed characteristics, socialization, and those of us who just like cats.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome to the board. I'm hoping the lady lied too, I know that I have seen the vaccinations listed for sale in the Drs. Foster and Smith catalog, but I always wondered if just anyone could buy them or if you had to be a group or have a prescription? I dont' know. Hopefully she didn't, I know I would not feel comfortable doing it, but I think I have heard of cat rescue groups doing this, so who knows, she might have. 

Hopefully all goes well with your new kitty. I know at 12 weeks, he is still a baby. I would keep him confined at night, and when you are not home to watch him, to a room, with his litter box nearby, until he really knows that the litter box is for bathroom. Someone else on the board with new kittens is having peeing issues already, and I think if you don't give them too big of an area to roam, they have less of a chance of finding another place to use the bathroom, until good litter box habits are established. 

Good luck with new kitty


----------



## KauKatze (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your welcoming comments.

Shortly after I posted my introduction I realized Cow has fleas. The lady I got him from said he didn't have fleas but he does. I was going to get Frontline from Walmart, but Walmart doesn't sell Frontline, so we got Pet Armor for cats and a flea collar. 

I hope to take him to a vet in a week or two, sooner if the fleas don't go away. We'll probably get him re-vaccinated if possible. I also need to get him neutered. 

We had a small issue with him not eating, so I asked the previous owner what he ate, then I bought that and he eats now.

My son named him Cow.. He keeps saying "It's a cow!" I told him "It's not a cow, it's a cat!' He said "No.. COW!!" He's 2. I guess we're keeping the name. Do cats know their names?


----------



## KauKatze (Jul 4, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> Welcome to the board. I'm hoping the lady lied too, I know that I have seen the vaccinations listed for sale in the Drs. Foster and Smith catalog, but I always wondered if just anyone could buy them or if you had to be a group or have a prescription? I dont' know. Hopefully she didn't, I know I would not feel comfortable doing it, but I think I have heard of cat rescue groups doing this, so who knows, she might have.
> 
> Hopefully all goes well with your new kitty. I know at 12 weeks, he is still a baby. I would keep him confined at night, and when you are not home to watch him, to a room, with his litter box nearby, until he really knows that the litter box is for bathroom. Someone else on the board with new kittens is having peeing issues already, and I think if you don't give them too big of an area to roam, they have less of a chance of finding another place to use the bathroom, until good litter box habits are established.
> 
> Good luck with new kitty


Hopefully I'm using the quote feature correctly..
She said she got them from Dr. Foster & Smith
I kept him in a room alone last night and he meowed a lot and then knocked over something in the middle of the night that scared the heck out of me. I've been watching him and he does go potty in his litter box. I also made sure he could jump over the baby gates so he could get to it, haha.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

they do sell them at drs foster and smith....but i would hope you need to be licensed to purchase??!! welcome to the group....the cat is very pretty


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Please please please don't use the Petarmour or flea collar. He's such a little guy and can't really handle the irregular dosage of poison those remedies have. It's much safer to give him a bath if you can, and wait and give him Advantage or Frontline:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=petarmor+dangerous


----------



## KauKatze (Jul 4, 2013)

I already used it and I think his fleas are gone. He doesn't scratch all the time and I haven't seen any on his face.


----------



## biker blossom (Jul 5, 2013)

Thats the most cutest cow i`ve ever seen.lol.


----------

